# Do I have less of a chance???



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

With the upcoming flufflymail stocking, do I have less of a chance of getting something simple because I don't know anyone to try to help me get some diapers? This is something that I have been thinking about. I participate on the diapering board but am not nearly involved as some, so when I see threads about people helping each other get something makes me think that I don't have a chance







Takes me back to gym class when all the popular kids got picked first. Just something I have been thinking about....


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

I don't think so. I have collected all of my FCBs (a small amount) by myself. You can do it!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

I feel like I don't have a chance because my computer's so slow. Also, I don't know if I have the patience to sit at a computer for 48 hrs straight hitting refresh...refresh...refresh...refresh...refresh... knowing that in the time it takes my computer to refresh the screen, all of the diapers will sell out!


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

I completely sympathize with your feelings on this. I was never good at the popularity contest stuff. Heck, I have almost 800 posts and still feel like no one knows me. I think the chummy clique thing is more prevalent on diapering than on other forums. Maybe its just the level of traffic here.

I think it is true that you have less of a chance. There will be people shopping for others. And, it is hard to beg for help when you don't feel as chummy. I think everything will be gone in a matter of seconds, and people will probably buy as much as they can get their hands. It won't be pretty, lots of people will be unhappy, and that's why I am staying away. I would love to try an aio, but I don't like what these things bring out in us.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

don't feel bad. i don't have a date for the fluffymail stocking either. i'll be going stag. if i go at all.

honestly, i do feel that lots of mamas will be working together on this. and it is a popularity contest of sorts, imo. and, like gym class, it sucks.


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Not only does it suck to the mommas that just want to try one, but it also sucks for the WAHM. It all gets very confusing and quite a bit of work when "I bought this for so-n-so" or "she will be paying you"
That is very confusing......VERY


----------



## gottaknit (Apr 30, 2004)

IRL, no one knows or cares what's on my baby's butt anyway. It's only on MDC that it makes any sense.... So I plan to brag that I got everything I wanted and more and I'm not sharing!







Even if I don't get anything. :LOL

They're just diapers. Perspective. And I'm going stag, too.


----------



## SEEPAE (Feb 18, 2004)

well they just sent an announcement saying you cant do that anymore... get something for so-n-so... it all has to be shipped to the same addess and that address has to be the one on the invoice... so unless everyone gives out their username and password then I dont think there will be as much of it.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kindmomma*
Not only does it suck to the mommas that just want to try one, but it also sucks for the WAHM. It all gets very confusing and quite a bit of work when "I bought this for so-n-so" or "she will be paying you"
That is very confusing......VERY

I agree. Wisely, the fm mommas have said they won't do it. So people will just have to mail stuff twice.


----------



## sli124 (Jul 1, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
don't feel bad. i don't have a date for the fluffymail stocking either. i'll be going stag. if i go at all.










:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

I sympathize with you on the popularity contest thing, and I felt that way quite a bit when I first started coming to diapering about a year ago, and now that I've been around a while, I don't feel that way so much.

I've NEVER once been successful at a stocking! And while I do have a partner this time, we are both seeking the same things, so who knows.









good luck









I love your username too!


----------



## kindmomma (Sep 18, 2002)

Back in the day I won the title of "most diapers bought in one stocking" I bet I have been beat by now but I wore that badge proud :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

What really bugs me more than the helping each other part are the public comments people make about how they would never try for something because they know so and so wants it for their baby for such and such a reason. It always just feels like they are saying "I won't compete with my "friends," but screw the rest of you." Lets face it, any time you are participating in one of these hyena stalkings, you are buying stuff that someone else really wants. Why is it ok to beat out some, but not others?


----------



## Logan&Laina (Feb 1, 2005)

I think anyone has a chance. I have never had a "helper" at FM stocking, and I usually score.(except the last one







) Just a matter of being there at the exact time they stock!! GL!!


----------



## amysuen (Dec 7, 2004)

Good perspective!

In my short time here it seems that a lot of hyenas turn over their stashes rather frequently, so we non-hyenas can stalk the TP for a chance to try the hyena dipes. (What animal gets hyena left-overs? Field mice? Are there any field mice sites out there for us non-hyenas?) :LOL


----------



## Yummymummy74 (Jun 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
What really bugs me more than the helping each other part are the public comments people make about how they would never try for something because they know so and so wants it for their baby for such and such a reason. It always just feels like they are saying "I won't compete with my "friends," but screw the rest of you." Lets face it, any time you are participating in one of these hyena stalkings, you are buying stuff that someone else really wants. Why is it ok to beat out some, but not others?

















you know what? this is so true, especially on the heels of the mosaic moon ebay soaker dealio, I mean many many people said they would not bid and "I hope you get it" ect ect without stopping to think.. hey wait a minute, that was another mama who had been bidding on it initially .. sometimes these things just get ugly and there will be unhappy people left in the wake, it sort of reminds me of survival of the fittest.

I sometimes even wonder if its ethical or wise to stalk for other people... I dunno I suspect I need to think more on that one.

I do think sometimes that diapering can be a little too cliquey and at the end of the day these are just diapers and there are real people and feelings behind all the user names.


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, I can truthfully say my inbox has been FILLED with people wanting to be my friend and offering me all their pickings from the FCB stocking. FIRST DIBS even! I am so dang popular around here. I can thank my sparkling personality, my ability to spend money, and of course the fact that I have a hottie husband in uniform!

It's a cross I have always had to bear but I do it with a smile on my face. You wouldn't believe the PMS I get, people offering to GIVE me their BBB pants, their Elbee spots, heck even the stuff them self with their own money!










What are you looking for my dear? If I am on when they stock and can grab it for you I will.

Really I don't need anything (cuz you know everyone give stuff to me anyway!) so if you want a friend I can be yours


----------



## spatulagirl (Feb 21, 2002)

:LOL

I can take you laughing at me because I am popular and have many friends. Yes I do. Yup. That's me. With the friends. All this talk about what people want to score at FluffyMail? Really presents for me.

PMS and all!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I was never good at the popularity contest stuff. Heck, I have almost 800 posts and still feel like no one knows me.

I know you!







Who else will really dig into economic and social theory debates with me?














: :LOL














: :LOL














: :LOL














: :LOL














: :LOL














: :LOL














: :LOL


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

the sad thing is that this is all over diapers. yes, i love our cloth very much and it is fun but it is just a piece of clothing. i would be happy to try one out and at first i got caught up in the excitement of stalking for one. i have been thinking about it more though and i know my girls could care less about a diaper and rather have a fun and happy mama rather than one sitting at a computer and hitting refresh for 48 hours - not that they or my dh would stand for it! :LOL let's just keep it all in perspective in the big realm of things. i am going to go hide under my chair now --->







: ah, what do i care, i am not part of the diaper divas either so


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
I completely sympathize with your feelings on this. I was never good at the popularity contest stuff. Heck, I have almost 800 posts and still feel like no one knows me.

Hey, I know you!!!









I agree there is a clique atmosphere here. I'd say it's more of a frequent poster sort of thing though. If you get to know a person IRL or on the web, you have more conversations with them. That can look like a clique if on a thread it starts out about XYZ and turns into a back and forth chat over something personal. But, it doesn't mean that there's not room for others to be frequent posters. REally, though, I think it's more important to be popular IRL than in a board devoted to pee and poo catching!









On a serious note though, I hear many of you saying you felt left out. I'm sorry if I assisted in you feeling this way through my posts. Truly, my heart is open to all of you. And, I'm sorry you did not feel included.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

What clique? How do I get to be a member of this clique? I was prom queen in high school. Is that good enough?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
What clique? How do I get to be a member of this clique? I was prom queen in high school. Is that good enough?

OMG, I hated the prom queen!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaroni*
OMG, I hated the prom queen!









:


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

:LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

:nana:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

So, Jen,
1. Were you a cool prom queen or a snooty one?
2. Did you want to invite me to your Sweet Sixteen or just copy my notes before the big exam?
3. Would you loan me a #2 pencil during the SAT or spit in my Diet Coke?
4. Did you offer to loan me your Izod sweater or pop holes in my secret stash of condoms because you knew it woudl be one less teenager to compete for Prom Queen against?

Hmmm? Hmmmm? Enquiring minds want to know!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

This thread is cracking me up!








I don't think I'm part of the clique, I'm the one who wanders around the circle and pretends to be a part of the group hoping that one day I'll just blend in :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
This thread is cracking me up!








I don't think I'm part of the clique, I'm the one who wanders around the circle and pretends to be a part of the group hoping that one day I'll just blend in :LOL

Well, at least you're not with Mamaroni smokin' behind the gym!!! :nana


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Christy, I'm right there with you. I am the one who just keeps talking to everyone and they either talk back or ignore me. Either way, it's fine with me!

But, Spark lets me sit next to her at lunch!









Holli

Well, Holli, only if you wear your Elbee/KP/BBB and anything else that rhymes. You have to look cool to eat sloppy joes with me!









Disclaimer: I love PFs... so I'm not that fancy!!! :LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
Christy, I'm right there with you. I am the one who just keeps talking to everyone and they either talk back or ignore me. Either way, it's fine with me!

But, Spark lets me sit next to her at lunch!









Holli

I'll sit next to you at lunch Holli so then I'm sitting next to Claire by association. :LOL


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
So, Jen,
1. Were you a cool prom queen or a snooty one?
2. Did you want to invite me to your Sweet Sixteen or just copy my notes before the big exam?
3. Would you loan me a #2 pencil during the SAT or spit in my Diet Coke?
4. Did you offer to loan me your Izod sweater or pop holes in my secret stash of condoms because you knew it woudl be one less teenager to compete for Prom Queen against?

Hmmm? Hmmmm? Enquiring minds want to know!

Well, there were 16 people in my class, so I guess first and foremost, I was a ******* prom queen. But, really, I was a huge nerd, so you would have been copying MY notes.

BTW, what's Izod? Is that a City thing, or just an 80's thing? 'Cuz I graduated in the 90's when anyone who was anybody wore flannel shirts like Kurt Cobain.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
BTW, what's Izod? Is that a City thing, or just an 80's thing? 'Cuz I graduated in the 90's when anyone who was anybody wore flannel shirts like Kurt Cobain.

So you're admitting to poppin holes in my condoms then?

(I'm a 90's grad, too. http://www.izod.com/home1.htm )


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

What's Izod?! :LOL Aren't you supposed to wear your Izod with your Members Only jacket?? :LOL Oh god I loved the 80's!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
My little preppy 80s self just died a little inside...

Awww, the Preppy Pagan. Hmmm.... somehow I sense DDDDCs coming out of this thread! We have The ******* Prom Queen. The Preppy Pagan. Who shoudl everyone else want to be?

.... gotta get the baby... be back in a bit...


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:

My little preppy 80s self just died a little inside...










Ok, I need to join the "High-Speed Internet" clique, b/c this dial-up connection is sucking big time...


----------



## momsmyjob (Oct 7, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
My little preppy 80s self just died a little inside...


I loved that alligator


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

OH, IZOD = alligator!!! I remember those!

BTW, What's a DDDDC? (I _know_ about the song, but don't understand the MDC angle on it.) Someone please 'splain it to me.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
BTW, What's a DDDDC? (I _know_ about the song, but don't understand the MDC angle on it.) Someone please 'splain it to me.

Someone can make a donation to MDC and put a little saying underneath your screen name. Very cute, it's bold and stays there for about a week I think? I'm still waiting for my first, I'm a DDDDC virgin :LOL


----------



## Just*Lindsay (May 19, 2004)

Ohhh...Oooohhh.....Another one of THESE threads. LOL....

Come on ladies! Its all fair and love in hyenadome. Im gonna snag all I can and I have no shame!!!







I also have a couple friends Ill be chattng with during the stocking/stalking, so if one of us needs to head off to pee for a second, we have someone to watch for us even though they are stalking for themself. I guess I just dont feel like Im violating any rule by this.







Its all fair and love.









Smooch!


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
don't feel bad. i don't have a date for the fluffymail stocking either. i'll be going stag. if i go at all.

honestly, i do feel that lots of mamas will be working together on this. and it is a popularity contest of sorts, imo. and, like gym class, it sucks.









i'll be your date









even with friends buying stuff for you, it's gonna be ugly. it might be better to stay out of it all together. luckily, there seems to be a lot of stuff FS and bound to be at least SOME buyers remorse!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

OH, that explains some of the threads in TAO then! Mischiefmakers among us, I see!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Holli*
I swear I thought you had a turkey one once...









Nope, no turkey DDDDC's. I would have worn that one with pride.


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
even with friends buying stuff for you, it's gonna be ugly. it might be better to stay out of it all together.

Yeah, yeah. You're just trying to knock off some competition. :LOL


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Yay I have a popular thread:LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Well, at least you're not with Mamaroni smokin' behind the gym!!! :nana

who me?







:

oh, and I had an izod shirt in the 8th grade! it was pink and I wore it with my green chinos (or was it my parachute pants??).







:LOL


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vkberes*
Yeah, yeah. You're just trying to knock off some competition. :LOL

shhh!!!!! it's like you posted a thread to an ebay auction i wanna win! :LOL

see? it's ugly already!







: *I* was just trying to be a friend


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papaya rain*
Yay I have a popular thread:LOL

Yeah, now you'll have to change your OP to: "I'm so glad I'm popular... now I can get all the FCB I WANT!!!!"


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Nope, no turkey DDDDC's. I would have worn that one with pride.









Alright, so we have:
The ******* Prom Queen (jennisee)
The Preppy Pagan (holli)
Gobble-Gobblin' my Sloppy Joes with the Cool Kids (ChristyH)
Smokin While Stalkin' (mamaroni)
Finally the Papaya's Popular (Papaya Rain)
Friendly Foe (jenny river)
Quick Pee'r (lindsayloo)
Aligator Beastiality (mommysmyjob)

vkberes -- you need to post on this thread a little more to earn an imaginary DDDDC...

Why imaginary you ask??? Who in the world would buy a DDDDC when they could spend it at fluffymail!?!?!!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Alright, so we have:
The ******* Prom Queen (jennisee)
The Preppy Pagan (holli)
Gobble-Gobblin' my Sloppy Joes with the Cool Kids (ChristyH)
Smokin While Stalkin' (mamaroni)
Finally the Papaya's Popular (Papaya Rain)
Friendly Foe (jenny river)
Quick Pee'r (lindsayloo)
Aligator Beastiality (mommysmyjob)

vkberes -- you need to post on this thread a little more to earn an imaginary DDDDC...

Why imaginary you ask??? Who in the world would buy a DDDDC when they could spend it at fluffymail!?!?!!

OMG Claire! You're killing me! :LOL It's a good thing I don't have a kiddo in my lap right now.


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Alright, so we have:
The ******* Prom Queen (jennisee)
The Preppy Pagan (holli)
Gobble-Gobblin' my Sloppy Joes with the Cool Kids (ChristyH)
Smokin While Stalkin' (mamaroni)
Finally the Papaya's Popular (Papaya Rain)
Friendly Foe (jenny river)
Quick Pee'r (lindsayloo)
Aligator Beastiality (mommysmyjob)

vkberes -- you need to post on this thread a little more to earn an imaginary DDDDC...

Why imaginary you ask??? Who in the world would buy a DDDDC when they could spend it at fluffymail!?!?!!

don't forget yourself there, oh "queen of Hyena Balls"! but if you'd rather not spend you cash on DDDDC's then how about "frugal fluffymailer"?

i'll bet mamaroni would be "Sparkin up w/Spark" if she got the chance!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Spark stop it all ready!







I'm gonna have to go grab a prefold to sit on while I read this thread! :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
OMG Claire! You're killing me! :LOL It's a good thing I don't have a kiddo in my lap right now.

Why? Would you gobble him?







:


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
OMG Claire! You're killing me! :LOL It's a good thing I don't have a kiddo in my lap right now.

I DO have a sleeping kiddo in my lap! I keep biting my fist in order to not laugh out loud.







:


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

wait claire, i'm editing your DDDDC...

if this is HS than we're having the "Hyena Ball" and you will be crowned "Queen of Hyena Balls".


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
don't forget yourself there, oh "queen of Hyena Balls"! but if you'd rather not spend you cash on DDDDC's then how about "frugal fluffymailer"?

i'll bet mamaroni would be "Sparkin up w/Spark" if she got the chance!

:LOL Ooh, I like that! Now, if I was hyena balls... that makes me sound like a wild life neuterer. "Frugal Fluffymailer" is a oxy moron if I've EVER heard one! :LOL

I actually know Mamaroni IRL (despite her VERY occasion cigarette breath, she's REALLY cool!) So, I guess she coudl use my user name, if she ever ran out of butane in her DH's lighter.


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

All right, why is this thread so busy this late at night? Are we seriously thinking FM might stock at midnight?









Or are you all on the west coast where it's only 7:45?


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Since I graduated not too long ago, I got IZOD handed down to me when I was in sixth grade by my high school age aunt....Wore the flannels in ninth grade.

Who wants to stalk FM with me, the dial up princess?

Oh wait....

it'll all be gone before I know it's there!!

Let's all spend our Paypal on these DDDDCs and be done with it.

then you won't have money to buy the fm and you'll leave it all there for me to buy....


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
i'll be your date











awwwww. how sweet. a pity date. it's a good thing i saved my prom dress. it's just like the one madonna wore in the material girl video. maybe i'll wear it to the stalking. complete with shoulder length gloves and rhinestones. please don't stand me up.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
wait claire, i'm editing your DDDDC...

if this is HS than we're having the "Hyena Ball" and you will be crowned "Queen of Hyena Balls".

I'm a Queen! I'm a Queen! You know my mother was very specific when she named me, my full name means "Queen of the Clear Sparkling." Now, if only it got me a free spree at FM!!!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
awwwww. how sweet. a pity date. it's a good thing i saved my prom dress. it's just like the one madonna wore in the material girl video. maybe i'll wear it to the stalking. complete with shoulder length gloves and rhinestones. please don't stand me up.

OOOH! You just gave me a GREAT idea....


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sustainer*
All right, why is this thread so busy this late at night? Are we seriously thinking FM might stock at midnight?









Or are you all on the west coast where it's only 7:45?

nooo....i need to go to bed! it's 10:52.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
OOOH! You just gave me a GREAT idea....


i'm kinda scared now


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
awwwww. how sweet. a pity date. it's a good thing i saved my prom dress. it's just like the one madonna wore in the material girl video. maybe i'll wear it to the stalking. complete with shoulder length gloves and rhinestones. please don't stand me up.











fwiw...i went to prom on three hours' notice because my (guy) friend's date's grandfather died the night before. i was helping getting another girl ready and he came by and asked us what he should do. i got elected as the stand-in.









i want to see what spark is going to do with this material girl idea...


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Sustainer, maybe it's b/c all 5 channels have the President on?


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Is Claire going to be modeling something for us? I'm a little scared now :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i'm kinda scared now

Don't be.







No just kidding... I'm changing my sig to show this...
http://www.livejournal.com/users/cla...in/2005/02/02/

And... I hope you don't get stood up either!!! You're one cool mama!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Is Claire going to be modeling something for us? I'm a little scared now :LOL

Psychic with a capital P!!!


----------



## Sustainer (Sep 26, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Sustainer, maybe it's b/c all 5 channels have the President on?

















Now I'm sorry I asked!


----------



## Sugarwoman (Mar 12, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Don't be.







No just kidding... I'm changing my sig to show this...
http://www.livejournal.com/users/cla...in/2005/02/02/

And... I hope you don't get stood up either!!! You're one cool mama!









You look fabulous!:LOL


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
awwwww. how sweet. a pity date. it's a good thing i saved my prom dress. it's just like the one madonna wore in the material girl video. maybe i'll wear it to the stalking. complete with shoulder length gloves and rhinestones. please don't stand me up.

never...i know you put out......

.....the cash for fluffymail, that is


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Don't be.







No just kidding... I'm changing my sig to show this...
http://www.livejournal.com/users/cla...in/2005/02/02/

And... I hope you don't get stood up either!!! You're one cool mama!



















hmmm...steph you have some serious competition now. maybe we can double-date.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
never...i know you put out......

.....the cash for fluffymail, that is



















Sugarwoman... thanks!







I woke my kids up just to take that picture!







no, it was for a wedding I was in earlier this month. I had to make sure the dress would fit since I ordered it while I was still pregnant. Jude (DS) really lieks the dress.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Don't be.







No just kidding... I'm changing my sig to show this...
http://www.livejournal.com/users/cla...in/2005/02/02/

And... I hope you don't get stood up either!!! You're one cool mama!









Love the dress Claire! I'd go all the way to the checkout with you :LOL


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

OMG claire you are tooooo funny!


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

:

so, mamaroni smoked behind the high school, claire puts out, kate's children were due to holes in condoms and what else? holli was a pagan punk?

am i all caught up now? :LOL


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Oh, yeah, Julia, you got most of it!!!


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Don't be.







No just kidding... I'm changing my sig to show this...
http://www.livejournal.com/users/cla...in/2005/02/02/

And... I hope you don't get stood up either!!! You're one cool mama!









You're so funny!







I really needed this thread. Sometimes, MDC just needs a good dose of "don't take yourself so freakin' seriously."


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Love the dress Claire! I'd go all the way to the checkout with you :LOL

Just call me your checkout girl!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

i would totally go all the way with you. you look mahvalous dahling. :LOL i crown you the diaper prom queen.

and, yeah jenny, i put out. what's it to ya?


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Spark*
Oh, yeah, Julia, you got most of it!!!


phew! :LOL

so if christy's your checkout girl, can i be your bag lady?







:


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
i would totally go all the way with you. you look mahvalous dahling. :LOL i crown you the diaper prom queen.

and, yeah jenny, i put out. what's it to ya?


if i'm takin you as a date, it's MY business! but i asked, knowing the rumors about you. even if you didn't i'd tell everyone you did and they'd believe me too. they've seen pictures! (of your stash)


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *averymybaby*







:

so, mamaroni smoked behind the high school, claire puts out, kate's children were due to holes in condoms and what else? holli was a pagan punk?

am i all caught up now? :LOL










I was a ******* prom queen.







:


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

You all crack me up!!! :LOL

But, alas, I must go to bed. I have a full day tomorrow. Busy, busy, busy, busy. I don't think I'll be home at all, except between 8am and 10pm hitting refresh!!!!

G'night... I'll be excited to read this party in the AM.


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
if i'm takin you as a date, it's MY business! but i asked, knowing the rumors about you. even if you didn't i'd tell everyone you did and they'd believe me too. they've seen pictures! (of your stash)


how times have changes. in high school, stash meant something totally different.







:


----------



## averymybaby (Jun 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
I was a ******* prom queen.







:











:LOL


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
how times have changes. in high school, stash meant something totally different.







:

OMG!!







:


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
how times have changes. in high school, stash meant something totally different.







:

*gasp, gasp* ohmygod *gasp, gasp* ican'tbreath *gasp, gasp*







:







:







:


----------



## jennyriver (Jul 17, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *binxsmom*
how times have changes. in high school, stash meant something totally different.







:

times haven't changed THAT much!









ok, i'm just trying to sound cool. they have.







:


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Bye, Claire! See you in the morning!


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennisee*
Bye, Claire! See you in the morning!










YAY! It's morning!!! Where is everyone!?!?







Party Poopers!!!

Disclaimer... ok, well, it's only 5:30 here and I'm on EST, so I guess everyone else is sleeping?


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennyriver*
wait claire, i'm editing your DDDDC...

if this is HS than we're having the "Hyena Ball" and you will be crowned "Queen of Hyena Balls".

Alright... so I'm guessing either Jenny really WAS editing my DDDDC OR our very own ******* Prom Queen DDDDC'd me! I'm so honored to be worth FM money!!!







I'm not worthy! I'm not worthy!!!







OMG!!! What a gigantic laugh I got when I saw that! :LOL Thank you whoever it was (fess up will yah!). I have been sleepless the last couple nights (Cicely) and it was so nice to laugh at 5:30a! Thank you. You've really touched my heart!

Now, take me to diaper prom... and you can touch some other things, too!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Good morning Spark!














:yawning:

And :LOL at your DDDDC.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

:LOL

Server was down last night so I missed all the fun







: At least Wake Forest v Duke was on ESPN so I was able to avoid staring at the axis of evil (Bush/Cheney/Hastert) for an hour (ok probably too much politics for this forum).

I was never a prom queen, never even went to the prom except one time with the principal's son. I never had a "stash" nor any condoms and wouldn't have know what to do with them anyway. I was way too sanctimonious to allow anyone to copy my homework. Looking back, I can see why I didn't fit in.

So how does this translate to the diapering forum. I am no where near the diapering prom queen. I have hardly ever been to a stalking except when someone has taken pity on me. My "stash" is limited to mostly prefolds, but at least I do know what to do with them. I still don't know what to do with a condom (that's why I have a diapering stash). And I am still way to sanctimonious about buying and selling and ethics and right and wrong and old hippie, non consumerist values. I want to start a big hyena entitlement program and buy as many FCB and LC as I can afford (well actually since I can't afford any this will be deficit spending) and just give them away to all those nerds who never got to go to the prom.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Cool DDDDC Claire!! :LOL And Good Morning!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

:LOL Jessica!

so, did any other ddddc's come out of last night's party?

you must all be practicing this morning.

oh, and binxsmom, you don't think I was smoking cigs behind the school, do you?









oh yeah, one more thing,







: to me!! (all I want is a few aio's!!







)


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Very pretty dress Spark! One question though, is it turned n topstiched or Serged?

I think I'm going stag or not at all. I have nothing to wear, my hair is always a mess, and I have to wash diapers!

I didn't go to prom anyways! I was busy drinking in a bar with my "friend" who ended up being my dh







:

Oh and stash did mean something totally different, not that I'd know


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papaya rain*
do I have less of a chance of getting something simple because I don't know anyone to try to help me get some diapers? ..

I'll help ya. I just wish there was a better time frame for stalking.


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH*
Cool DDDDC Claire!! :LOL And Good Morning!









And you too Christy!!!!!


----------



## huntersmommy (Dec 28, 2003)

Spark: Love the Dress and the DDDC









hey anyone wanna double date?


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

yeah!!! christy got a ddddc!!!


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Man I miss all the fun threads since I am silly 7-10 hours ahead of ya'll!







:


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Considering our last exchange, you and I might be banned from fun threads forever.


----------



## JohnnysGirl (Dec 22, 2003)

Man, is it possible we really *aren't* any fun? :LOL


----------



## jessicaSAR (Mar 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Butterflymom*
Man, is it possible we really *aren't* any fun? :LOL

At times, dh has asked me to consider this possibility, but I refuse to believe it. I find myself very amusing!









You can take the professor out of the classroom, and give her a bunch of diapers, but.......


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

I only want one aio size 2 pul! I really want the FCB Simple Daisy







But I know the odds are probably some what close to me winning the lottery!


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *papaya rain*
I only want one aio size 2 pul! I really want the FCB Simple Daisy







But I know the odds are probably some what close to me winning the lottery!

Very pretty!
I didnt even look at the size 2's. I love lime.

Nice ddddc!


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

OMG I got a ddddc!!!

Ok now for my acceptance speech....(I'm standing at center stage holding my fcb)

I would like to thank those of you who have supported me through my battles with being popular and those of you who are popular! Without you, I'd just be a plain ole papaya! My papaya skin has been peeled to expose a newer more confident piece of fruit! Thank you all


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Forgot to say-
I'll click on that dipe during the day. If by some miracle I happen to be there at the right time, I will snag it for ya.

Nice speech btw


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

Why Thank YOu! I really didn't have anything prepared! I didn't expect to win


----------



## imp&pixie (May 6, 2004)

Darn it! I missed this whole thread. I will never be popular







. I am smiley challenged and never in the right place at the right time.

I think I have a real disadvantage with this stocking. I am not ever on the computer after around 5 pm Pacific time. I have the feeling that the Fluffymail mamas will stock in the evening when all you popular gals are on line.

Claire, the first thing I saw when I opened this thread was your ddddc and the pic in your sig. I think that is the funniest thing I have seen in a long time. I laughed out loud and then I had to explian to my dh why I was laughing at a picture of a woman in a prom dress.









Thanks everyone for brightening the morning







.


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Three cheers for the Popular Papaya!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
:LOL

Server was down last night so I missed all the fun







: At least Wake Forest v Duke was on ESPN so I was able to avoid staring at the axis of evil (Bush/Cheney/Hastert) for an hour (ok probably too much politics for this forum).

I was never a prom queen, never even went to the prom except one time with the principal's son. I never had a "stash" nor any condoms and wouldn't have know what to do with them anyway. I was way too sanctimonious to allow anyone to copy my homework. Looking back, I can see why I didn't fit in.

So how does this translate to the diapering forum. I am no where near the diapering prom queen. I have hardly ever been to a stalking except when someone has taken pity on me. My "stash" is limited to mostly prefolds, but at least I do know what to do with them. I still don't know what to do with a condom (that's why I have a diapering stash). And I am still way to sanctimonious about buying and selling and ethics and right and wrong and old hippie, non consumerist values. I want to start a big hyena entitlement program and buy as many FCB and LC as I can afford (well actually since I can't afford any this will be deficit spending) and just give them away to all those nerds who never got to go to the prom.










Hey, there's nothing wrong with having a doctorate in diapering! You and Angelica can be our professors at the Cloth University, Ethics Department.


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jessicaSAR*
And you too Christy!!!!!









OMG! My first DDDDC, I'm not a virgin anymore! You like me, you really like me :LOL


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Congratulations on losing your virginity, Christy


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

Good Morning!


----------



## mamaroni (Sep 12, 2003)

papaya, you might be popular now, but it's MY birthday and I want that lime daisy AIO too!!!







:


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

Happy Birthday Mamaroni!


----------



## binxsmom (Jun 14, 2004)

happy birthday, mamaroni!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you need some birthday fluff!

i'm just grateful to be here with all of you poplular mamas. so grateful. now, y'all all just stay here while fcb stocks.


----------



## papaya rain (Aug 5, 2004)

:

Well I NEED that diaper my dogs name is daisy She would be heart broken if I didn't get it!:LOL Just kidding. I really want that one but ANY size 2 pul's would make me happy! I don't know who I'm kidding, I probably won't be on when they stock. Got kiddos to tend too.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

:


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

Holli, get well soon. I hope you get to spend lots of time wiping your baby's nose soon







I know that's what I do alllll day.

Happy birthday mamaroni!

y'all can pretend it's my b-day and buy me nightlights for it!


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

I've already come to terms with the fact that my computer is way too slow for a stocking. I know I'll come out empty handed, but I'm ok with that









The good thing is though, my DH is off work today so the kiddos are all his. He said I need a break anyway so I have nothing to do but sit here by my computer.


----------



## Jennisee (Nov 15, 2004)

That's great, Christy! Your hubby is such a sweetie!


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

See, now this is why I am not popular. All the fun and excitement happens at night. Doesn't my baby dd know that in order for me to schmooze for some cool diapers I need to be at the computer and not in bed with her. Where are my priorities? :LOL (j/k of course for those who have no sense of humor)

My chances of actually being at the stocking, if it happens during the day, has greatly improved with two sick children rolling around in our sick bed but I have already accepted that in the great irony of life I will be changing a poopy diaper when the stocking happens.

Happy Birthday Mamroni!


----------



## ~*~MamaJava~*~ (Mar 7, 2004)

vkberes,
AS IF you think you need to be a good mother and change diapers when FM is stocking. I mean seriously here, what are you thinking? Leave that baby alone and refresh, refresh, refresh!
















for you. Let's just pretend we're







!


----------



## PatchyMama (Dec 6, 2002)

Happy Birthday mamaroni !!!







Can you send some cake to my house? ROFL :LOL


----------



## vkberes (Jun 26, 2004)

Actually since I do care about my dd's sensitive tush I am just letting her go diaperless and I have a bucket and pail ready for clean-up, when convenient of course.


----------



## WickidaWitch (Feb 16, 2002)

My shortcut on the desktop is now bringing me to a different page.
I think that means something!!! Since it was bring me to a dipe!


----------

